# Some facts about tegus that you may not know.



## VARNYARD (Nov 24, 2007)

Some facts about tegus that you may not know, Tegus have been known to raid bees nest, they will break open the hives to get to the hidden honey. Tegus collected for food and hides, have been found to have stomach contents that consist of honey, seeds, fruits, rodents, birds, eggs and amphibians. They will eat frogs and toads every chance they get. There are also eyewitness accounts of them eating venomous snakes and toxic toads. However, the stomach contents were for the most part seeds, and fruits. I would think that theses animals in the wild are very opportunistic in nature, eating whatever they can find as sustenance. They have been found raiding pet food bowls, as well as chicken coops. It was also believed that tegus are cantabiles, tegus are known to eat lizards and snakes if given the chance, but I have see pictures of them in the wild. In some of these photographs young tegus are seen with the adults. This would make me wonder if tegus do in fact eat other smaller tegus, or rather only other species of lizards. Tegus are even able to run on two legs, there are many qualities that can be admired about these animals. I have seen tegus around fire ant colonies, it seems these and do not effect them. I also have never seen a tegu with external parasites; this may be due to the tough beaded skin on these animals.

Colombian tegus, have been found to use termite nests to lay their eggs in, it is natures best natural incubator. Clutches have been found to be around 6 to 8 eggs hidden within these termite nests.


----------

